
Virtual Reality for Visualizing Internal Human Heart Anatomy - erikgaas
http://www.vhlab.umn.edu/atlas/vr/
======
brudgers
Nothing displayed in Firefox.

~~~
erikgaas
Thanks much! It should be working now.

------
Phithagoras
Chrome works

